# Daily Forecast Text



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Daily Text Forecast Issued: 2:13 PM

Current Weather Situation:

Much of the United States is experiencing a relaxing quiet day with mild temperatures, but that is not the story down in the Ohio Valley and Southeasttrn United States. Currently their are several Tornado Watches and Warnings that are in affect for portions of the Southeastern United States. The Storm Prediction Center has issued a Moderate and High Risk for Severe Weather today including deadly strong long tracked tornados. Large hail will also be a huge thread along with Damaging Winds. This severe threat should continue well into the overnight hours as it spreads eastward through the night. Rainfall is occuring over the Great Lake region as well as the Northeast as they remain north of the Low Pressure along with cooler temperatures.

Day Two - Five Outlook

The Weather Pattern will take a brief break across much of the Nation, including the ravaged Southeast United States so they can take a breather from the Tornados today. A storm system will begin to gather strength across the Dessert Southwest during the day on Saturday. This storm system will organize even further with a possible Severe Weather Outbreak across the Southern Plains states. Main threats with these storms will be Tornados, Large Hail and Damaging Winds. Easter Sunday is looking quite Misty and Rainy from Nebraska to Western Iowa on Southward with the heaviest precip and Thunderstorms getting heavier as you head into Kansas and Missouri as well as Oklahoma. Severe Storms will be once again possible and ongoing through Sunday night. So if you have any plans in the Southern Plains and Ohio Valley on Easter Sunday, i would stay tuned to Snow Day for the latest information on this developing Situation. Rainfall should continue to spread northward and expand in Nebraska and Iowa southward into the Southern Plains. A severe weather outbreak could break out over portions of the Southeast once again on Monday. Rainfall amounts oveer the Southeast and Southern Plains as well as Ohio Valley expected to be fairly heavy, some 1-3″ rainfall totals will be possible along with several episodes of Severe Weather. On Tuesday the storm system over the Ohio Valley strungs itself out and produces light showers across the Midwest and Ohio Valley on Tuesday morning. Some Severe Storms or Heavy Thunderstorms could be occuring over the Southeast including Atlantic during the day Tuesday. Over in the Pacific Northwest States a new trough begins to move in with possible cooler temperatures as well as the occasional showers expected to move in for Tuesday. Over the day wednesday, the pattern begins to change and a warmer regime sets its eyes into the Central and Eastern United States. Besides a few showers and Thunderstorms lingering Wednesday across the Southeast, a new trough moves into the Western United States with possible warming temps near 70 as far nort of Nebraska and Iowa. On Thursday the storm system forms and a possible Severe Storm even could occur over portions of Nebraska, Kansas Missouri and Iowa with possible Snowfall occuring over Wyoming, Montana and Western North Dakota.

Days Five - Eight Text Forecast:

The storm system that could give Rain and possible Severe Storms over the Midwest Wednesday and Thursday will move east Friday and begin to drop rain and storms across the Ohio Valley and Great Lakes with possible Severe Storms. The Same storm sytem looks to ring itself out next weekend across the Eastern United States and weekend.

(C)Snowday2.tk


----------

